# SIG 239 still being made?



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

One of my dealers tells me that he thought the 239 was no longer being made. Is this true?


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

No - untrue.
Sig is still making the P239. It comes in four variations - P239, P239 DAK, P239 Two-tone and P239 SAS - available in 9mm, .40 S&W and .357 Sig calibers (SAS only in .40 S&W).


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I see em my local shop all the time


----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

Yep, still in production.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

All of the 239's I have seen are beautiful. Especially with the wood grips.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, it does look nice. But, I haveread a few people who were unhappy w/ them after they got them (accuracy wise) - of course, I never shoot as well w/ compact guns myself - no matter what the brand


----------



## kenjihara (Dec 25, 2006)

*Unhappy with the accuracy?*



Shipwreck said:


> Yes, it does look nice. But, I haveread a few people who were unhappy w/ them after they got them (accuracy wise) - of course, I never shoot as well w/ compact guns myself - no matter what the brand


Steer those people my way; I'll happily buy those nasty Sigs off their hands for cheap. Wouldn't want them to have to suffer any more.:smt083


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

kenjihara said:


> Steer those people my way; I'll happily buy those nasty Sigs off their hands for cheap. Wouldn't want them to have to suffer any more.:smt083


I'll take the overflow on what you don't want...:smt023


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

I've really come to appreciate this little gun. My only gripe is that maybe it should be slimmer and lighter, since it's a single-stack pistol. The dimensions are ok for pocket carry, it's just WAY too heavy for such. 

Anybody tried an ankle holster or some sort of tuckable with this gun?

Anybody compare the 225 to the 239?


----------

